# Just bought Deluxe 28 921046



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

I've been going back and forth on a bunch of different snowblower options.... This forum has been incredibly valuable in helping me decide, but here's how it sliced up for me.

Top contenders were:



New Ariens Deluxe 28 ($1,100)]
New Ariens 28 SHO ($1,200)
Used Honda HS928TAS ($1,300)
New Husqvarna ST327P ($1,600)

Liked the Ariens owner enthusiasm and reputation for quality, maneuverability of autosteer, 2016 autosteer improvements, price point. Feels a bit 'flexy' in the handlebars compared to the Honda, probably need to move up to the Ariens pro series to get that kind of solid feel?

Liked the extra power of the SHO for only an extra $100.

Liked the Honda reputation for ultimate quality, I already own a HS724TAS and it's a workhorse. Like the hydrostatic transmission. Honestly I find the tracks to be a bit hard to turn on the pre-2016 track drives without turn triggers. Hated the extremely high price new!

Liked the remote shoot control of the Husky and the hydrostatic drive, the 300 series seems to have a much better reputation than the 200 series.

I really, really, really wanted to find a local Ariens dealer that I felt comfortable with and had the SHO in stock, but wow that was HARDER THAN I THOUGH! First off, the Ariens dealer guide is full of 1) Lowes and Home Depot's that don't stock the SHO, 2) small repair shops that don't sell new ariens, only parts, 3) small shops that did sell new equipment, just not much Ariens. I finally found a shop that had one in stock, but when I checked their online reviews, they were universally PANNED for terrible customer service.... Pretty much the lowest ratings I've ever seen for any business! Since customer service is pretty much the sole reason to use a local dealer, that didn't fly.

So this morning I received an email that Lowes-for-pros was having an early black Friday 10% off sale on pretty much everything. I signed up for lowe-for-pros through my own business, but I don't think there are any restrictions, anyone can sign up online. Of course no 28 SHO at Lowes, but they did have a few to consider:



Deluxe 28 $989
Deluxe 30 $1259
Husky ST327P $1,439


I decided to pull the trigger on the Deluxe 28 for under a grand, ... Hopefully I don't regret not getting the more powerful engine in the SHO or D30.

[UPDATE! JUST GOT A GREAT DEAL ON A NEW D28SHO FOR $1,020 AT A DIFFERENT ARIENS DEALER, SO I'M CANCELLING THE LOWES D28....]


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

PF, do you generally deal with heavy snow fall or light snow fall in your area?


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

uberT said:


> PF, do you generally deal with heavy snow fall or light snow fall in your area?


Denver typically has much lower snowfall than the mountains, usually powdery, and the big solar heater in the sky is usually cranking full blast the day or two after a dump. That said, last winter gave us several deep and heavy/wet snow dumps.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

WOW, they've really held the price on the 28" SHO. It looks like the 24" was up to $1800 for the latest machine.


The extra torque can be a blessing for those brutal end-of-drive messes left by the town.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Hmm. It's hit or miss. You can get the 28SHO for about $1200 on SBD. Ariens 921048 Deluxe 28 SHO 28" 306cc Two-Stage Snow Blower


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on your new machine. IMHO the Ariens Deluxe 28 is a well built heavy duty machine machine, however its 254cc LCT engine does make it somewhat underpowered when working a plow pile. It will throw powder nearly 50' but you will have to take the plow pile slowly (1/3 of the bucket at a time after you have worked through the center). Best of luck with it and let us know how you like it.


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Hmm. It's hit or miss. You can get the 28SHO for about $1200 on SBD. Ariens 921048 Deluxe 28 SHO 28" 306cc Two-Stage Snow Blower


This is what I did last week.


----------



## TSR7 (Sep 19, 2016)

pfbz said:


> Denver typically has much lower snowfall than the mountains, usually powdery, and the big solar heater in the sky is usually cranking full blast the day or two after a dump. That said, last winter gave us several deep and heavy/wet snow dumps.


Going to Denver soon. Anything I should be sure to hit while downtown? Looks like the weather will still be nice.


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

OK, I caved....

Found a new Ariens dealer, had a new D28, D28SHO, and D30 in stock, asked them if they would match the Lowes discount, and they did one better! 

Brand new D28SHO (921048) for 15% off the internet price, or $1,020! They are setting it up and putting on a set of poly skids ($35), pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Good negotiating, that is the best deal I have heard for that model. You will be happier with the Deluxe 28 SHO and it will give you the extra oomph for the plow pile. Good move and please post some pics after you take delivery.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

TSR6 said:


> Going to Denver soon. Anything I should be sure to hit while downtown? Looks like the weather will still be nice.


 Eh.. Denver is Denver. Nothing really special about it. It's the mountains that make Colorado great. Too bad what we need right now to make Colorado great isn't happening, and that is snow. Only 1 resort open and just barely. Several of the big resorts have pushed out the opening day indefinitely.


----------



## pfbz (Oct 7, 2016)

take a day trip to Boulder before it is outlawed...


----------



## backfist (Apr 19, 2016)

pfbz said:


> OK, I caved....
> 
> Found a new Ariens dealer, had a new D28, D28SHO, and D30 in stock, asked them if they would match the Lowes discount, and they did one better!
> 
> Brand new D28SHO (921048) for 15% off the internet price, or $1,020! They are setting it up and putting on a set of poly skids ($35), pick it up tomorrow!


I'm also looking for an Ariens in Denver...who did you have luck with?


----------

